# DAV Disabled American Veterans Chapter 2 ThirdAnnual Bass Tournament



## DAV2 (May 20, 2017)

*Saturday June 10, 2017*

*Mosquito Lake State Park at Main Marina*

* (Off St Rte. 305)*

*Follow the signs to the site of registration*

*REGISTRATION BEGINS AT 5:00 A.M.*

*FIRST FLIGHT OF 20 BOATS LEAVES AT 7:00 A.M.*

*TOURNAMENT HOURS 7:00 A.M. TO 3:00 P.M.*

*1st Place Payback $5000.00 Paying back to 10th Place*

*BASED ON a 60 BOAT FIELD Payoff is prorated for less than 60 boats *

*One or two man per boat only (DONATION $210.00 PER BOAT)*

*Make Donations payable to: Disabled American Veterans Chapter #2*

*Email a completed application to: **[email protected]** then an invoice email will be returned to you to send donation with PayPal or Credit Card*



*RULES*

*1 NO MEMBER OF THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE MAY PARTICIPATE IN THIS TOURNAMENT………… *

*2 Violating any rule disqualifies the boat from this tournament *

*3 Each FISHERMAN MUST have a VALID 2017 OHIO Fishing License or an Ohio Temporary 2017 Fishing License. *

*4 All entrants MUST have (U.S.C.G) approved personal floatation device and be onboard for every team member and worn while gas motor is being ran on the boat. *

*5 Minimum distances between fishing boats for this tournament is 50’ FOOT *

*6 There is a 5 fish limit *

*7 Only Largemouth, Smallmouth, and or Spotted Bass may be weighted *

*8 A ONE (1 Pound) penalty will be accessed for short fish (LESS THAN 12 “) *

*9 A ONE (1 Pound) penalty will be accessed for dead fish *

*10 All boats must have a working Live well *

*11 Mosquito Lake will be off limits to all participants 24 hours prior to the start of this tournament *

*12 Any violation of state or lake laws will result in the boat being Disqualified *

*13 Any decisions made by the tournament committee are FINAL *

*14 There will be NO trolling allowed *

*15 All Boats MUST be inspected and flagged prior to being launched *

*ALL MAIL IN ENTRIES MUST BE POSTMARKED PRIOR TO June 05 2017 *

*All email entries must be PROCESSED WITH PayPal or Credit Card PRIOR TO June 05 2017*

*For Questions Call Tournament Directors:*

*Gene at 330-881-8916 or Pat at 330-402-9481

Participant Information

Participant # 1 Name ______________________________________________ 

Address _____________________________________________________________ 

City ____________________________ State ______________ Zip _____________ 

Phone # (____) _________________ Alt Number (____) _________________ 

E Mail for winning List ______________________________________________ 

Check T Shirt Size S ___ M ___ L ___ 1X ___ 2X ___ 3X ___ 4X ___ 5X____



Partner Information (If one)

Participant # 2 Name ______________________________________________ 

Address _____________________________________________________________ 

City ____________________________ State ______________ Zip _____________ 

Phone # (____) __________________ Alt Number (____) _________________ 

E Mail for winning List ______________________________________________ 

Check T Shirt Size S ___ M ___ L ___ 1X ___ 2X ___ 3X ___ 4X ___ 5X____



Donation (BOAT) $210.00 

Registration Number / Weight Slip Number _____________ 

Date registered Mo ______ Day _____ 2017 



Email a completed application to: [email protected] then an invoice email will be returned to you to send donation with PayPal or Credit Card

Or, Mail Application and Check Donation to: 

Disabled American Veterans Chapter #2

Third Annual BASS TOURNAMENT 

(C/O Tom Semer) 

6855 Youngstown Pittsburgh Rd 

Youngstown, Ohio 44514

If this is a printed copy and you want an electronic one, send a request to: [email protected] with subject “Third Annual Bass Tournament application”
*


----------

